

Bacteria within us may be affecting our cravings and moods - nreece
http://universityofcalifornia.edu/news/do-gut-bacteria-rule-our-minds

======
fit2rule
This sort of research has the potential to change the mental health field
entirely .. and of course the psycho-pharmaceutical industry as well. So I
imagine there will be a flurry of 'counter arguments' to this thesis over the
coming weeks, as PR flacks from all the majors start to get wind that we may
have alternatives to their dependency chains.

I for one welcome our gut-chemistry overlords. The gut is a little more
accessible to the common man than the brain, so at least if this all proves to
be a viable thesis, we _can_ do something about it without requiring major
dependencies to psycho-pharmaceutical industries, whose desire for our dollars
is derived from their own gut-borne vermin ..

